# tell me about manchester



## yak (Sep 19, 2006)

im living in scotland at the moment, but will be moving to england in november. some people have recommended manchester as a good destination for a 20 something music freak. does anybody agree or is the city very industrial and which areas are to be avoided? thanks in advance


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2006)

Buy an umbrella - it rains a lot


----------



## silver (Sep 19, 2006)

Manchester is a fab place to live, especially if you like music, there's loads of gigs going on all the time, loads of great places to go out and stuff going on. It depends what kind of music you're into but you're bound to find something to interest you  

There are good places & not so places to live, like any city. I've always lived in Chorlton and I like it, it's close enough for the city centre & has enough stuff close by so you can stay local if you want to. Most of my mates have usually lived round South Manchester, if you're looking to move I'd recommend round that area.


----------



## BIG davie H (Sep 19, 2006)

its shit

If i had the wings of a sparrow if i had the arse of a crow i`d fly over manchester tomorrow and shit on the bastards below below shit on shit on shit on the bastards below below


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 20, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> im living in scotland at the moment, but will be moving to england in november. some people have recommended manchester as a good destination for a 20 something music freak. does anybody agree or is the city very industrial and which areas are to be avoided? thanks in advance


Industrial?  In Manchester?  In this entire country even?  You're having a laugh aren't you?  I think the last of industry left the country and turned out the lights in the 80s.  It's all service 'industry' now: law and accountancy firms, insurance companies, banks... but there's also quite a creative edge to Manchester, with a fair amount of music and film/television production going on.

Downside:  It does rain.  A lot.  And then some.

Upsides:  Lively nightlife.  Good for 20somethings because there are lots of students (Europe's largest 'campus'), lots of whom stay on after graduation and get jobs.  Music scene, well I'm no expert, but we are supposed to be rather renowned for it.  Northern Quarter is the creative part of the city centre, Canal Street is Gay Village, Deansgate/Deansgate Locks has bars/big Saturday night out for the locals mentality.  Gig venues/club nights:  The Academy (next to the university), Music Box on Oxford Road, Sankeys, Phoenix, Apollo in Ardwick, Band on the Wall, etc., etc.

Areas to be avoided:  north edge of the city, places like Moston, Crumpsall, Cheetham, and to the south side Moss Side is a bit dodgy.


----------



## Tom A (Sep 20, 2006)

Gorton and Longsight are cheap but also farily dodgy, I have mates who have lived in both areas, one got burgled twice in as many months in Longsight and Gorton is just plain grim. If money is no object go for Levenshulme, Chorlton, Whalley Range, Rusholme, or Hulme. Fallowfield is also conviently located for Oxford Road but not recommended if you don't like living among students.

Apart from that, it's a great city to be in, I have really good times with good mates there for the past three years now.


----------



## schnickschnack (Sep 20, 2006)

Like the others were saying, Chorlton is really nice, and so are the surrounding areas. Stretfords a bit cheaper and and Withington has lots of shops and cafes if you dont mind hords of students. If you're looking for somewhere really cheap, Stockport is only a ten-minute train ride away from the centre and if not exactly leafy and cultured, its safe and friendly enough.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 20, 2006)

schnickschnack said:
			
		

> ...If you're looking for somewhere really cheap, Stockport is only a ten-minute train ride away from the centre and if not exactly leafy and cultured, its safe and friendly enough.


Yeah, but OP is into music and so I'm guessing would be going to gigs and generally having a social life.  What time do the trains back to Stockport stop running?  It would cost a bloody fortune to get there in a taxi  which could cramp a young person's style somewhat.


----------



## chio (Sep 20, 2006)

If you can brave it, the 192 night bus goes (I believe) to Stockport.


----------



## Tom A (Sep 20, 2006)

It indeed does, I've used it a couple of times, and as night buses go it's alright, much less of a headfuck than any London nightbus.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 21, 2006)

Tom A said:
			
		

> It indeed does, I've used it a couple of times, and as night buses go it's alright, much less of a headfuck than any London nightbus.



just avoid it on a tuesday night when all the pissed students are coming out of the acadamy after club trop at 2am.


----------



## schnickschnack (Sep 21, 2006)

There seems to be a 192 every ten minutes throughout the night, or maybe Ive been lucky so far. But Im always home in no time. Oh and theres even a pub with reasonable live music every now and then called the so-and-so vaults in Stockport town centre


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 22, 2006)

it's got strangeways.


----------



## yak (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks for the info, its really useful, although  i have a few more questions. what is the work situation like in the city. i have some media training, but i would be willing to do any sort of job and what, if any, sort of hip hop scene is there. are there any clubs catering for that genre of music?


----------



## futha (Sep 25, 2006)

i think club trop is on a saturday now.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 26, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> it's got strangeways.



HMP Manchester

the 'ways  is sooooo 1990's


----------



## Wookey (Sep 26, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> it's got strangeways.



You forgot the gap.


----------



## inspoken (Oct 2, 2006)

It depends on what you're used to.  It's all down to budget - more money, less problems in this case.  I wouldnt live in Levenshulme, Whalley Range, Rusholme, or Hulme if you paid me lots of money(and i spent my yoof hanging out round Middleton, Langley and Crumpsall).

Fallowfield and Didsbury are alright, but rammed with students, evil landlords and property developers screwing up the housing market.

Prestwich isnt too bad, and it's on the metrolink. 

Alkrington isnt THAT bad (middleton is though), and there's loads of buses on Rochdale Road to take you into town. 

My vote goes for Prestwich.


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 2, 2006)

inspoken said:
			
		

> It depends on what you're used to.  It's all down to budget - more money, less problems in this case.  I wouldnt live in Levenshulme, Whalley Range, Rusholme, or Hulme if you paid me lots of money(and i spent my yoof hanging out round Middleton, Langley and Crumpsall).
> 
> Fallowfield and Didsbury are alright, but rammed with students, evil landlords and property developers screwing up the housing market.
> 
> ...



Getawaywitya!

I've lived in both Levenshulme and the Rusholme/Victoria Park area and it was sound. Ditto Hulme where I currently live. There _is_ a 'gang' culture in Levenshulme and Hulme but IMO you're fine so long as you don't go looking for trouble.

Fallowfield is robbery/mugging central. Same with neighbouring Withington. Didsbury is alright but it's that bit too far out AFAIC. And it ain't cheap.


----------



## samlighting1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Technically not Manchester, but I have to say I actually like Salford  

Easy for the tram, motorway, you can be in Manchester centre within 15 mins. Plus its cheap for property. Of course its got some crap areas but hasn't everywhere.

There's so much going on in Manchester love the place.


----------



## inspoken (Oct 3, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Getawaywitya!


I did   

Agreed tho, didsbury is that bit too far away, and also over-rated.  

What about Sale? Whats that like now?


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 4, 2006)

Avoid places like Denton, Gorton, Dukinfield and Ashton-under-Lyne. Hyde's pretty crap too.


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah the 192 does go from Manc to Stockport. There is no reason to make this trip unless you have to because Stockport is shite. Manc is probably me favourite city (apart from maybe York). The Cornerhouse Cinema is great and there's loads of places to go out and get way too drunk. Manc has everything you need plus you can escape for the weekend; Lake District 2 hours away, Wales only just over an hour. Technically I'm not from Manc but use it for everything I need or when I want to go out. I'd avoid walking around Moss side at night alone though, I did not feel comfortable doing that.


----------

